
China to flatten 700 mountains for new metropolis in the desert - sorich87
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/dec/06/china-flatten-mountain-lanzhou-new-area
======
wildranter
Another grandiose city project like the Russian ones from the soviet era, just
more Chinese.

I wonder what these guys are smoking...

